# Funny Boat Names



## srward

This type of post has probably been up before, but a buddy and I were talking the other day about funny boat names and I wanted to find out what others were out there. Here are the ones I like...

"Reely?"
"For Reel?"
and then pretty much any play on the word reel

I've also seen on a large Scarab on Lake Lanier in Georgia, "Size Matters"

On a Contractor's Boat, "Change Order"

What else have y'all seen or sean?


----------



## fishin shallow

Crack Oar...


----------



## Dookie Ray

My boat is the "Jacka$$ Moment". I know of a plastic surgeon in Webster that has a big boat on Clear Lake called "Extreme Wakeover".


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Mine is "Girlfriend". (shhhhhh...don't tell wife.) Lol she came up with the name.. Says I spend more time with he GF than her lol.


----------



## Hotrod

Lik My Knots
Big Knots
Blue Baller


----------



## Mr. Tuffy

chum stain


----------



## 007

Shakened not Stirred!!


----------



## Diamond Jen

The Other Woman

Mistress

Flounder Pounder (for a gigging boat)

The Big O

A few gals at the harbor had a boat named "Ladies in Wading" - pretty cool name!

The Office


----------



## super-Fish-ial

Skidmarks - owned by a tire dealer in Florida 
Owned by a general contractor in Florida - 
Job Site - kinda clever, someone calls the office and they just say, "he is out on the job site"

Think I may have seen this one on here...
Bow Movement


----------



## Aggieangler

I always liked "Reel Mistress"

and of course the ever popular:

"Hooker"


----------



## Diamond Jen

Aggieangler said:


> I always liked "Reel Mistress"
> 
> and of course the ever popular:
> 
> "Hooker"


Those are AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## txtomcat

Obbession IV


----------



## Won Mo Kasst

*Tarpon Express my foot! ha*

We are the Hardhead Express! that boat is long time out of commission now it is the Camo Lightining... not as good but man we sure do fly!


----------



## Ox Eye

My first boat was named "Happy Hour". One evening we were entertaining guests and my #3 son who was learning to read, apparently phonetically, blurted out, "My daddy's boat is named Happy Whore!". You could have heard a pin drop. Some explaining followed. My wife said, later, "Change it, or explain it (to my son)." 

I changed it.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS

MY BOAT NAME FOR THE LAST 40 YEARS, IT HAS BEEN ON SEVERAL BOATS
HOPE YOU LIKE IT.
""EMPTYPOCKTS""  
STIX


----------



## d4rdbuilder

My neighbors a nurse...."Docktor - Du - Nuthin"


----------



## Soaknwet

Gave ours the name Soaknwet.


----------



## 300 R.U.M.-DUM

I named my boat with the wife in mind " QWICHABICHEN "


----------



## Nutt4fishin

Bayou Hazard


----------



## deano77511

full of seamen


----------



## huntinguy

Knew a pastor once who had a boat named "visitation"...............anytime people would call looking for him he was "out on visitation".


----------



## myprozac

Myprozac


----------



## pg542

Some I've seen that were pretty good. Pascagoula,Miss. there was a huge plush battlewagon cab. cruiser with gunwhale to gunwhale bikini babes and it was "Plan B". Friend of mine had "Silk Panties". My dad had "Damfino" (d**m if I know). Lower Texas coast I saw I very nice bay boat painted up to look like a redfish, scales,tailspot the whole deal named"Slut Red"


----------



## fishinginc

it smells like fish is my favorite


----------



## Terry G.

fixin to paint *IT'S HER'S *(port side of transom)*DON'T ASK !!*(starbord side of transom)


----------



## Texangler

There's a cop on Lake Conroe with a boat called "Crime Pays".

Sward, "Reely?" is still my favorite.


----------



## Primer

We call ours greenie. My dad thought of "Hold my beer watch this".


----------



## Poon Chaser

i saw a 2 yahts in Florida owned by an arab... teet1 and teet2. No very classy but funny.


----------



## Poon Chaser

I also would live to see someone gloss there boat with "potlicker"... LOL


----------



## PinTeal

"Southern Comfort"

On a Scarab - "Authority"

On a duck boat - "Sick in Bed"
- "Wet Bush"
- "J.B. Weld"


----------



## chazbo

Fogducker


----------



## Batboy0068

salty boger

the dog house


----------



## sbs5950

"Big Deck"


----------



## davidb

*Miami Sport Fisher*

"She Got The House"


----------



## hookemtim

owners of an apartment complex - *"eviction notice*"


----------



## TopwaterAg

ours in *G-Stringer*

another good one....*She's *******


----------



## txpoboy

Docked Wages


----------



## pepo211

Our two boat names are 

MOONFUZZ & GIDDY UP


----------



## G-Money

"Three Day Smile"


----------



## kck

Wasted Income


----------



## rlw

Mine is ITTLDOO. Not a new boat but "it'll do" for now. Name came from an old
honky tonk in Abilene.
Rick


----------



## TexasFlats

txpoboy said:


> Docked Wages


Sooo true. Good one!

TF


----------



## bwguardian

Good friend of the family is a pastor that had a 37' Bertram he bought out of Port Aransas, kept on Clear Lake, then had shipped to Cabo was named "Fishers of Men"


----------



## Ditto

That green Crownline on Lake Conroe named Crime Pays is my brother. He sold it and now has a 31' Baja.


----------



## texasfisherman

"Fishers of Men"??????? - What????


----------



## bwguardian

texasfisherman said:


> "Fishers of Men"??????? - What????


It has to do with the Bible and the diciples of Jesus who were considered fishers of men being they seeked out others proclaimnig to be christians.


----------



## fatrat82

In east galveston bay because there is One for sure that i have seen with a huge tongue painted on it saying potlicker. I can't remember but i want to say there might be two of them in east bay that say that. Its quite a site to see when they pull up next to you on a reef and wave. LOL



**** chaser said:


> I also would live to see someone gloss there boat with "potlicker"... LOL


----------



## shuddabeenhereyesterday

my favorite one I saw down in Port Mansfield, it was on a YELLOW El Pescador (you know the shape of a pescador):
NO-BANNAN'S


----------



## catfishcrouch

I call mine the "Duck Sausage" LOL


----------



## Gray Ghost

The Big boat was "Bill Collector" and now the new small boat is "Bare Bones"


----------



## goatchze

How about "Sick in Bed"


----------



## Rig'd UP

For BIG boats:

Chop Shop

Blowin' Chunks

For SMALL boats:

halfanenchilada (sounds like half an inch of water) - any John Prine fans?

lil engine that good


----------



## Bubbaette

I've kidded my son that I'm going to put "Jinxed" on one side and "Skunked" on the other. That's usually after a few bad day of fishing.

I think I'm really going to name it Goyne Fishin after my Mom that died a few years ago (Goyne - pronounced Goin' - is her maiden name).


----------



## Donor

Our Grady is named "TailChaser" 

Also saw an old boston parked in a driveway named 'Flippin' Sweet!" - nice.


----------



## auden80

We have a yellow sea fox and we call it the "Banana Boat"


----------



## FishinHippie

"Salty Balls"


----------



## shifty2002

rlw - It'll Do was the name of my dads boat back in the 70's.

Our boat is "Asleep at the Reel" and ususally after too many hours on the deck in POC in the evening thats what the crew looks like too.


----------



## dennis_99

I've seen:
"Wet Dreams" 
"The Defense Rests" (Lawyer's Boat)
"Reel Guilty" (Criminal Defense Lawyer)


----------



## Hotrod

And best of all "HOTROD", lol.


----------



## trashcanslam

My Last Boat IV


----------



## PG Fish-Slayer <*)))<

I named it with my kids in mind "Hook, Lines and Stinkers"


----------



## Fujimo

Overtime

Hoof Hearted (sounds classy over radio traffic)

Mary Juanita (expect to be boarded)


----------



## Buffett Fan

The best boat name I've seen was on a 165' yacht in Ft. Lauderdale...

"Sorry Kids" :biggrin:


----------



## poops

dennis_99 said:


> I've seen:
> "Wet Dreams"
> "The Defense Rests" (Lawyer's Boat)
> "Reel Guilty" (Criminal Defense Lawyer)


And what was the guy who owned the "Wet Dreams" profession? :rotfl:


----------



## dennis_99

LOL; that I don't know...


----------



## Poon Chaser

poops said:


> And what was the guy who owned the "Wet Dreams" profession? :rotfl:


Toll Booth attendant


----------



## leadhead

"Back Nine"


----------



## Gethookedadventures

how about "keeper wet" "masterbaiter" "hard surface" "low flying object" "blackdog" 
"got leaky"


----------



## Oceola

When I finish building my D-15 Indian river skiff it will be the "BOYS-R-US"

My nephew's father in law ownes about a dozen Burger King restaurants. His $800K Cabo is named "Thanks BK"

Frank


----------



## gunnut

My best friend and his wife are anthestiologist (however the heck you spell it).


There boat is "Icd8u" (I sedate you).


----------



## V-Bottom

* My WellCraft is named " Knot at Work" Ed in TC*


----------



## Freshwaterman

I fish lots of tournaments and my wife wants me to name my boat "1outofthemoney"


----------



## let's talk fishin

mail hooker


----------



## gris

*Great name*

I saw a bad a** offshore boat with three 350 outboards on it. The name.....

Well Hung


----------



## jjordan

aquaholic


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds

Comfortably Numb


----------



## dennis_99

I've seen it on a boat, and I think its someone's screen name on here:

"Shallow Minded".

I've also seen, "Reel Dancer" and "Line Dancin"


----------



## Aggie Chris

A friend of mine swears if he ever buys a boat, it'll be named Nauti Hooker or Knoty Hooker. Either way I love it.


----------



## fluidation

Think I saw it on here...Homewrecker


----------



## D.L.

My yellow pathfinder is DIRTY BLONDE


----------



## Capt. Lowtide

My Wellcraft is "Joint Venture" named by my boat partner

and the Beavertail is "BMF" named by my wife, that is what came out of her mouth the first time out and running in about 8" of water


I plan on naming my next boat "Endorfin"


----------



## SargentMike

My good friends fathers boat is "Kids Inheritance"


----------



## Brassnadz

dennis_99 said:


> I've seen:
> "Wet Dreams"
> "The Defense Rests" (Lawyer's Boat)
> "Reel Guilty" (Criminal Defense Lawyer)


Ive seen that Wet Dreams boat. Probly belongs to a urologist, or a child psychiatrist.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide

In the 80's my folks had a red & black Scarab that would run about 70 mph, back before go fast center consoles became popular, it was named "Petti Cash." The Miami Vice soundtrack was played quite often, LOL

My dad considered naming it "Coke Machine" due to the colors and I'm glad he didn't since the USCG where very curious about us


----------



## Freshwaterman

my wifes boob doctor has a yacht named perfect c,s


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie

Bow Movement


----------



## Roger

The one that comes to mind is a boat that my old boss use to keep up at Texoma, He used for customers and when not in use we had it for weekends.

It was maned the "Fud Pucker"

Roger


----------



## RC's Mom

We be "Shut up and Fish".


----------



## Reel Blessed

REEL BLESSED says it all!


----------



## Monarchy

It should be against the law to use "reel" in a boat name....

Saw a small offshore boat in Port A last weekend..... Basura Blanco....snarfed my Coors Light


----------



## deano77511

THE MASTERBAITER


----------



## BigPig069

Child Support


----------



## poppadawg

guy who owned a topless joint- Tidee Dancer


----------



## nelson6500

Monarchy said:


> It should be against the law to use "reel" in a boat name....
> 
> Saw a small offshore boat in Port A last weekend..... Basura Blanco....snarfed my Coors Light


I saw that one too.... it was all white


----------



## R Nitzel

Horizontal Relief - used to be out of Corpus I think.


----------



## Don Smith

Mega Byte


----------



## 3192

Big Hatteras in Clear Lake years ago...

_*Miss Spent Capital*_


----------



## Pittstop

A big boat that fishes POCO BUENO named RUTHLESS.
I asked the owner where he got that name ?
Said his wife's name is RUTH !!!


----------



## Pittstop

Another good'un - BENDEROVER (The rod of course)


----------



## Piledriver

poops said:


> And what was the guy who owned the "Wet Dreams" profession? :rotfl:


lol well he is a professor of Biology, just bought a boat named that last month!


----------



## Melon

Saltmadness


----------



## stangfan93

Reel Blessed said:


> REEL BLESSED says it all!


I think this saw you and your boat the other day driving down Genoa-Red Bluff. I was sitting here thinking about that name. Big boat right? Off shore?


----------



## MrG

D.L. said:


> My yellow pathfinder is DIRTY BLONDE


Along the same line. I love yeller boats!


----------



## Wiley64

marlin munro, spec-tacular, wade a minute, Andrea Gale ( from the perfect storm), I like it rough, fishing makes me wet, and my all time favorite but it's taken... Rod and reel estate. (thanks taco)

-Captain Ross Wiley Bambini "The wrench" Jones

ps. don't use any of these names


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

thinking about naming the new scooter with a raised console "Tall and Skinny". But still looking for names


----------



## Cheech

My boat is the " Bidwalk"...if I get a call during the work day and they ask where I am I just tell em I'm on a "Bidwalk"....contractor term meaning I am looking a new project!


----------



## Bleed~Fish

theres a boat(huge 35 plus ft cruiser) in harbor walk thats got the name "the dog house"....


----------



## alwayswrkn

"Mama's Fur Coat" Nuff said


----------



## Brian214

Mine is "Know Nagg'n"


----------



## TeamJefe

we have a 38' fountain cc with triple 225 optimaxs, painted all black and its named the el JEFE.......we make sure to let everyone around rockport know that we aren't afraid to run WOT


----------



## Gator gar

I saw a pharmacist boat that said "Drug Money", across the back of it and in the back right hand corner it had the "Rx" symbol. 

I assume it was a pharmacist.


----------



## jfro

MASSAGE-MY-ROD


----------



## GettinGone

A few I've seen; "Miss Goody Two Screws", "Fishin' Magician", "[email protected]" and for Reels - "Reel Knotty", "Reel Nauti", and "Reel Laxed"


----------



## dalcowboy

Saw this down in rockport getting worked on "peir pressure" best one I have seen.


----------



## rat-twins

"Salty Nutz"


----------



## Reef Dawg

I cal mine "Sancha".


----------



## jhbarc

*boat names*

My brother had a boat named Rickety Rack for the noise it made when heading off shore as the floor flexed going through the chop . It was a 1970 or so 20' King Fisher closed bow semi vee with a 70 hp chrysler and we fished the Tennaco rigs regularly out of Freeport. That was back in the early 80's . Later he bought a 23' Key West CC and named it KNOT AWFUL because when he had Rickety Rack thats what we would tell our mom when she would question us on if it was too rough to go offshore. We would tell her its NOT AWFUL.


----------



## ksctp00

i have seen Master Baiter and Master Baiter 2


----------



## txpitdog

I used to own a real junker with a buddy when I lived in New Orleans. We never had the cash, but we always wanted to have "Don't laugh, your daughter's under the console" painted on the side.


----------



## pg542

Beautiful go-fast Fountain near Miami was "Cigarette Smoker".


----------



## thundertrout

dont know if its already been said.but how bout bank roll.


----------



## FishinHippie

"Swampus"

on second thought... maybe it is best not to tempt the ocean...


----------



## 05starkid

" Divorce Sail"


----------



## jay07ag

"engagement ring"


----------



## kbc

*My Boats Name*

Mine is fixin to become "SHALLOW THOUGHTS". What do yall think? Good, bad?


----------



## big bluemarlin

booby trap


----------



## tec

An uncle had a boat named Pisonya.


----------



## TroutSniffer

I always thought this would be a very nice spanish name for an airboat:

"AIR-Y-HOLA"

I saw a boat on TV named: PEEK-A-BOOBY LOL!!


----------



## Priority1

*Names*

Change Order and Original Contract


----------



## Poseidon

saw a 40 foot custom catamaran in west palm that had four 2.5 merc racing outboards on it named "Attitude Adjustment"


----------



## kmart64

My neighbor's 21' Stratus is named "Pirogue IV" - his fourth "small Cajun bayou boat."

Still like the "Simon & Simon" TV show boat named "Hole in the Water."

Currently planning on "Belle Adair" for my next one after my girl's middle names.


----------



## AggieCowboy98

I read the entire thread and didn't see these so I thought I would add them. I've seen both in POC.

Mucho Agua Azul - Contender
Debt Finder - Scarab


----------



## CHILLOUT

Mine is Chillout


----------



## 11119

My brother had an old boat that was all beat up with astro turf in the inside and an old Johnson on it ...he lived over in Denver Harbour......And the kids from the nieghborhood graffittied on it "La Fea"....it was the best looking thing on the boat that he decided to keep it on it!!!!!


----------



## Baystalker

16' Dargel Skooter "WET-N-WILD"


----------



## ghillhouse

My Hells Bay Guide 18 - Pole Dancer


----------



## El Cazador

"LOVE SINKS"


----------



## MarcusT

A fifty someting Jim Smith in Galveston----- "Snapper Snatcher"


----------



## clo

*Ba-Ha!*

I saw a big boat parked in Houston..."Offshoregasm".


----------



## boogie

My boat is called Angler Management


----------



## albert white

"Snapper Snatcher"


----------



## polekaat

just had to do this


----------



## shoal me the money2

How about NEEDA LIMIT!!!!!!


----------



## DMC

My boat must be great for reservior fishing because I am almost certain it is called "That Dam Boat", at least by my wife when she says "you and that dam boat should get married"


----------



## gregs1

Saw one of those million plus $$$$ offshore boats at the Texas Int Fishing Tournament last year that had a good name......POVERTY SUCKS


----------



## Joebat

"Kitty's Fur"" named after his wife


----------



## Primer

Saw one on the road the other day "Reel Dreamer" Or "Reel Dreams"


----------



## pg542

Reelity Check


----------



## thattexan

My flounder rig is called "ONE NIGHT STAND"

My 27' SportCraft is called "WATERNOMICS"

We even named the 16' Jon Boat "Reel Aggie"


----------



## Little Jimmy Cook

*Boat names*

On the back of a Scarab....... She's pizzt

I have not come up with a good name for my Shallow Runner but since I always make smart remarks (in taste) (sometimes) I was thinking Making Waves.

My old Bayhawk was Webbed feet. (since I always had water in the boat)

JC


----------



## HUSTLETOWN5591

*friend of mine....*

has a 24'.....he named it "PEOR ES NADA"......which translates to "BETTER THAN NOTHING"....


----------



## mudhog

Here is some of my favorites, these are all boats out of the freeport area. my friends sail boat "Blew By You" and another sail boat called "breaking wind"
"Papa Top"

"sotaly Tobar"
"reel screamer"

bumber sticker on a go fast boat with quads
"1 for the money 2 for the show 3 to get ready and 4 TO GO"

big cabin cruizer "second mortgage"

good offshore guide here "1 II many" 
"whale hung"
boat that sunk years ago in the slip had nothing sticking out of the water but the back of the boat and somebody wrote "THE SUB" and under that "official titanic search boat"


----------



## floridafisherman

*MY BETTER HALF*

MY WIFE NAMED THE BOAT. NOT SURE WHAT SHE MEANT!


----------



## geezuphosdn

Divorce Court

Bocephus


----------



## jonnylaw

I think I saw "Chudoc" and "Chudoc II" in Matagorda.


----------



## sotol buster

We had an old boat we fished in Chocolate bay alot, "The Worn Wench".


----------



## FLATSDADDY

I saw one called "Cheaper than divorce"


----------



## JShupe

*MY 2 were....*

The 2 big boats I used to run were:

"Personnel" Problem and "TEMP"- orarily Insane

I think the second one fit me best at the time.

Jode-


----------



## Fishdaze

"El Beak Freek" - Plastic surgeon who's specialty was nose's

"Change Order #1" - Contractor


----------



## texanlegend

how about "caca de torro" or bull**** saw it in port aransas couple years ago


----------



## BoogityBoy

WATERMELON CHASER. Nothing I love more than to smell a frenzy before seeing the slick.


----------



## twelfth man

Surrender the Booty


----------



## Wedge

Chump bucket


----------



## Tarponchaser

*Names*

My dad's boat was "Day Late" Chris Craft kit boat from the 50's

Mine: The Ole Lady ... 21' something 
TarponChaser ... 23' Shamrock
Flat Fun ..... 14' homemade jetdrive skiff ... runs in 4"
By the Grace .... 18' Proline flats boat
Saved and not on the bank.

TC


----------



## Terry G.

whelp, the boat has gotten her name and been christened and got a 5 lb slimer gaftop and moma got a 6 spotter red!


----------



## robul

Mines not funny but I like it... 

Sciaenid Slayer  Maybe a few of you will get that..


----------



## BUBAFISH

MINE IS SMELLIN MELLON


----------



## jostav56

"the wet dream"


----------



## seadriftbayrat

*Boat Name*

This one can be taken a couple different ways......."4 Play"......


----------



## Moonpie

One that made me chuckle was

"You bought WHAT?!?!?!"


----------



## austinbayfisher

Floater


----------



## champjj

I am a professional speaker ... my boat is named "Money Talks"


----------



## kylebhouston

Gladheateher


----------



## jhb478

*Boat names*

Buddy that was always buying a bigger boat put "Stepping Stone' on each.

"Vitamin Sea" was seen in Hawaii as well as "Reel Fun"


----------



## fish'n4fun

*boat names*

Ours is called "Keep'n er Wet." Wife actually came up with that one.

Semper Fi
(Til I Die)


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

"IN DEPT"
"MY DECREE"
"CHEAPER 2 KEEPER"
Neighbor who works alot from home has one called "SHI TA"


----------



## Snake

"Momma said no"


----------



## Overboard

Mine is the Dutch Treat (works well now with high fuel costs) Gas, Grass, or A**, noone rides for free.


Also have seen "Not a Yacht" and "**** Barge"


----------



## Poncho

"AFTER YOU" - a friend's boat. He could tell anyone that he named his boat "after you".


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

*Boat Names*

My first gigging boat was called "Smokin Flatties"


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*saw this offshore*

thought this one was cool so we snapped a photo. It was a Gulfcoast Bay boat Named "Getchasum" in cartoon letters.


----------



## surfsideperson

my little flyfishing poling skiff, was named , was named "gettin loop eeeee", there is a boat in freeport area, named, "out for Trout", and i know a buddy that had a boat in clearlake named, : "it's just Money".........


----------



## Maddog

Our skiff is the "Pucker Factor", been a few times the only water behind the boat was coming out of the tunnel, with the trim tabs dragging sand.


----------



## Bird_Dog

Lured Away


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

STABBIN CABIN


----------



## llred

faque


----------



## sharkinaggie

Saw a nice 55 or 57 ft hatteras in Freeport with the name "Bayou Bi*ch", gets a couple laughs in my book.

-SA


----------



## specktackler77

WHOPPER STOPPER--WAS MY OLD BOAT


----------



## spook jr

For an off shore boat i would name it SNAPPER TRAPER
My buddys shoal water was GRASS KISSER
Our boat is named TOP WATER TOM CAT(Marshall Top Water)


----------



## Pescadorable

My daughters named my El Pescador "Pescadorable."

But even funnier was a proctologist in California whose boat was named..."Goldfinger."


----------



## boom!

2 knot seas


----------



## Tail-Gunner

Sea-cede

gunner


----------



## airboat2314

a buddy of mine that likes to party all night before an offshore fishing trip named there 28' pro cat :brew:"HUNG OVER":brew:


----------



## CaptainJMB

pole dancer was my favorite


----------



## D-turn

"relation ship"


----------



## edex

One of our customer bought a mako from us. You know, one of those dudes you see at the end of jetty fishin with one of those funny pointy hats.

He name his boat in big orange letters, WET DREAMS, A & K. :rotfl:

If it ever comes back for service, i'll take some pics.


----------



## Scout177

Saw a Scarab in Jamaica Beach named Hooter Scooter.


----------



## sweenyite

"If you can read this, you're too close POTLICKER!"


----------



## Redfishr

"Fishin Boat"


----------



## Captain Dave

*Mistress*

Yup, All the free time and $$$ go into her....:an6:


----------



## CavassoCruisin

My buddy rents out and operates oilfield fishing tools for a living. His 25' Ultracat is called the Fishing Tool.


----------



## tynker

I have seen these in West/Galveston bay;
Happy Hooker
Commode Comander (my favorite)
Fish Possie
Wasting Time
Half Fast


----------



## eddien22

mine is named " Playin with my Dingy"


----------



## possum2

Just a couple

HUMMER

I also knew a family named Moore with 8 members called 
OCHOMAS


----------



## onyourlimit

Mine is "On Your Limit" Basically means you fish with me, I get to fill my limit and work on your's too. HA

I like the one posted earlier "My Last Boat IV"


----------



## fishkillr

Lucky Sperm
Sorry Dear
The Other Woman
Tits
Legal Mistress
a few i could remember


----------



## ratrap

Mine is Esta Bueno !


----------



## newtron

There is a large boat with three 250's on the stern across from us in Sea Isle named "Exhausted Funds"


----------



## boat ninja

Pier Pressure, Shoulda Waded, Honky Dory.


----------



## Danny Jansen

Met a young man fresh out of college a few years back at the TIFT tournament at SPI. He had a 13 ft scooter named A Fist Full Of Dollars. He said if he ever got a bigger boat he would call it For A Few Dollars More.


----------



## V-Bottom

Mine is "Knot @ Work"


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard

Super Seamen


----------



## willyhunting

My two favorites are;

Blood -n- Guts, A friend of mine's Ocean Master in San Diego. He is a ER trauma surgeon.

CAT'SASS Just as it appears, no spaces. Oldtimer sportfisher with a huge Carolina flair in Montauk, NY.


----------



## callsignsleepy

i'm surprised i havent seen any of these names....

Hell's Anglers
Afternoon Delight

still trying to choose which one will go on the boat


----------



## rodsnscrews

Friend growing up happen to be the son of a rich doctor and a rich physical therapists his 40ft Breaux was called "Fortunate Son"! I named my 33 Bertram Rods-N-Screws because I sell orthopedic implants! My new Buddy Davis will be Rods-N-Screws II!


----------



## seabo

sea bone r


----------



## nixstix

22 ft Transport-Gonecoastal


----------



## texasrhino

There's one in clearlake called g spot with a tounge hanging out.
I am thinking about naming mine Hoo's your daddy.


----------



## Bueno Suerte

Never Again II

A name only a boat owner would understand.


----------



## justinlw

"Keepin' it REEL"

Long story.


----------



## WRECKER

Get it Wet
Gin-n-Tonic
Bend my Rod
Bustin Chop
Skinny Dippin
Out Cast-N
Tax Return
Bar Hoppin


----------



## Slow Rollin'




----------



## Fubar

"The Mullet"

my fav..

a 21' boat on the back of this yacht..."for a few dollars"


and the yacht....."For a few dollars,more"


----------



## Fubar

oh...I saw a sailboat in the ICW around Bastrop...


"Nauti Girl"


----------



## DukCutter

I just named my little flats boat "Love & Luck" after one of my favorite Jimmy Buffett songs. She has been christened with a Landshark beer!


----------



## Cowboygunsmith45

Wet Dream 28" trophy i work as a deck hand for
LETTER GRIPE duck boat


----------



## trout-thumper

gris said:


> I saw a bad a** offshore boat with three 350 outboards on it. The name.....
> 
> Well Hung


THATS FUNNY [email protected]#$ right there!!


----------



## trout-thumper

La sancha... is what i think imma name mine! or The Better Half...


----------



## Cowboygunsmith45

Assualt weapon


My Favorite


----------



## dolch

*Mine are....*

"Miss Inclined"

"La Otro Mujer"


----------



## lbuoys

*My 2 favs*

1 - surprised i didnt seeearlier in string and spelled a little different

A-Salt-Weapon (boat out of Manteo NC Outer Banks)

2 - my buddies boat in Jacksonville FL - my all time favorite

Shipfaced


----------



## Front Runner

My dad had a Falcon Malibu named the " JAWBREAKER" because that's what it felt like cruising in 2-4ft chop.


----------



## Rustytrout

There was a Scarab that cruised Lake Travis in the late 80's. It was always full of talent and it was called the "Panty Dropper"


----------



## ratrap

Just Add Water !


----------



## Dark 30

Rustytrout said:


> There was a Scarab that cruised Lake Travis in the late 80's. It was always full of talent and it was called the "Panty Dropper"


I too saw a large speed/cigarette (non-fishing)boat full of talent named:
"Limited Out"


----------



## Nicademas

*yeah...*

He should buy a fishing boat AND a ski boat...
Then he can use both!



Aggie Chris said:


> A friend of mine swears if he ever buys a boat, it'll be named Nauti Hooker or Knoty Hooker. Either way I love it.


----------



## captredneck

My old boat,was named SLICK N STINKY


----------



## randyrandy

Fourth Wife


----------



## specsultan

Saw two cigarette boats @ Stingaree Marina/Restaurant. Both had deck hand babes wearing the smallest bikinis I've ever seen. They were named:
"Head First" & "Come Aboard"


----------



## Viking48

My favorite belonged to a Ford dealer in Fairhope, AL some years ago. He named it after his first wife "Queen Ann" (or whatever), after divorce and remarriage it was renamed "Queen Jane" then "Queen Ann". After 4 or 5 renamings it became "Queen for a Day".


----------



## goodbull76

Ours is "Catching A BUZZ"


----------



## Reel Dog

*Rename*

My next door neighbor has a 1972 20' Mako that belonged to his dad. After his dad died he had the boat regelcoated,put a new Yahama on, and a new aluminum trailer under it. His dads nick name was Nipper.

He named the the boat Nips MAKO-VER


----------



## libertyFF

As a kid i fished the jetties out of a large trihull named "BUTTBUSTER".


----------



## rgr1ce

*Knockdown*

:texasflag

Boat Named Sue-Bertram
Boat Named Sue II-Whaler

Blowout...Firefighter "Red" Adair


----------



## Seawolf5481

*Zero down*

My Boat is Zero Down, cause that is how i got it.


----------



## drift king

backlash


----------



## tynker

I always liked
"The Commode Commander""It will s**t and get!!!!


----------



## tynker

Lets not forget
"Masterbaiter"


----------



## possum2

I knew of a boat awhile back owned by the Moore family. Husband, wife and six kids. Boat Name OCHO MAS. Pretty Cool


----------



## bellrw2681

*Boat Name*

Nauti by Nature, but TK and Mike's Skintback on their Jon boat is the best.


----------



## Hot Job

A boat here in Perth, Western Australia named "Cunninglinguist".....


----------



## TomballAg

theres a contractor who has a boat called "Change Order".


----------



## Rippin_drag

Saw one the other day called "Keep 'er Wet", then one before that called "Smellin Mellin"


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER

MY BAY BOAT IS "TEXAS HOOKSETTER"...


----------



## Capt. Chris

My boats name is Reel Monkeys.
I got the name down in florida. We took my buddies dad tarpon fishing for the first time. We had three lines go off at once, it was pandemonium. I asked my buddies dad what he thought of tarpon fishing. He said something about a couple of monkeys and a football. So the name Reel Monkeys was born.


----------



## seaflight22

My seaflight is called "Hittin Bottom"


----------



## That Robbie Guy

My boat is named, The Other Lady.


----------



## donkeyman

I used to see a bay boat around it had "blew by you" painted on the side


----------



## flatsfisher83

"I Get 'er Done"

"Overcompensating"

"Stiffy Pusher"


----------



## Po Boy

Last Dollar


----------



## NaClH2O

S.S. More Powerful Than Superman, Batman, Spider-Man, and the Incredible Hulk Put Together

Of course that came from Family Guy, but I still find it funny. I don't remember seeing any memorable boat names while on the water.


----------



## Feathershredder

Nobody has seen the Skank or the Skezzer?


----------



## mullethead00

Goin' Bayou


----------



## ComeFrom?

*Consider These...*

1. Lazy Buoy
2. M.T. Pockets
3. Sea Sun Ticket
4. Liquid Assets
5. Deep Bend
6. Seas the Bay
7. Recovery Room
8. Luna Sea
9. 1 Toy 2 Many
10. Divorce Pending
11. Spoon and ****
12. Jurassic Arc
13. Juan Motime
14. Top Water Time
15. Naut Bad
16. Crab Scratcher
17. In Too Deep
18. JiSuHo (Jump In, Shut-up, Hold On)


----------



## Reel Hooker

....................REEL HOOKER!


----------



## WVNative

Runnin Skinny


----------



## FruitCityPiper

*S.S. CORNMEAL*

Named mine, the "S.S. CORNMEAL". If a fish gets in the box, you can get the grease hot. It's CORNMEAL time!


----------



## RedXRunner

ksctp00 said:


> i have seen Master Baiter and Master Baiter 2


haha I've seen this one.


----------



## fishing-guru

I saw a boat on the highway called "Nauti Ho".


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep

A few offshore boats Ive seen:
Potty Overboard
Put Out or Swim
Make Like a Baby

All flatbottom jon boat names Ive noticed:
Stayin Wet
Ball Buster
Bruised Kidneys
Loaner
My Other Boats a Scarab

One that always gets a little chuckle simply because of the movie it was in;
Suck My Wake


----------



## pipeliner345

FruitCityPiper said:


> Named mine, the "S.S. CORNMEAL". If a fish gets in the box, you can get the grease hot. It's CORNMEAL time!


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MY favorite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spuds

*I grew up in Missouri, so my first Whaler was the "Sho Me".*

*I just bought a second Whaler, so i guess this one now becomes the: *

*"Sho Me II" *


----------



## hardtime

Our's is named Bite Me,20 ft.Pro Boat shallow water boat


----------



## SpoonFedRed

Mine's "Reel Tite"....saw one on Lake Travis called the "Liquor Box"


----------



## Texashookers

The trout coffin


----------



## shooks

My Mercury 175 Pro XS powered SCB is named got hooks? If I went with a Mercury 300 pro XS I would name it water>terra My wife name is Tera. By the way may last name is Hooks.


----------



## Aces Full

DILLIGAF


----------



## bluewaterrip

I used to fish out of a boat in Port A named "Scroom" for Screw em


----------



## TripleT

need I say more . . .


----------



## greengohoneymoon

Master Baiter


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

V-Bottom said:


> * My WellCraft is named " Knot at Work" Ed in TC*


I figured yours would be " Oils Up Again ! "


----------



## yakity

Seen in Florida a few years back.....

"Dollar Corn"

Get it? Bucaneer


----------



## USMCBay

Not sure why but I'm thinkin' a good on would be:

[email protected]


----------



## dukhunter3691

Makes me relax....


----------



## waterworx

My Old Boat name


----------



## USMCBay

*"Water U Wading 4" *might be a good one...


----------



## Clark6

Remember the TV show " Rip Tide"? That's what was on their boat.

When I get one hopefully no one has it yet, but I'm going to put...

*SEA SICK*

Get it? The same thing as home sick. :spineyes: I guess you could look at it the other way to. Either way you cant loose.


----------



## No Time

Wet Dream!!!:rotfl:


----------



## bart

*Ha*

It smells like fish


----------



## Uncle Doug

"Kidney Puncher" one ride is all it takes to understand.....


----------



## fangard

Not about to wade through all these, but I saw a huge Baja off of Westpark/59.

"Priorities All Wrong"


----------



## flatsfisher83

I also remember seeing one that said "Under Pressure" I think he was a guide.


----------



## marker150

minnow-pause


----------



## utap1

*Name*

It's not long / but it is skinny


----------



## jiginit

Saw a very nice cigarette boat in POC last weekend named 
Wasted Money.


----------



## cody p

SALTY HOOKER


----------



## Africanut

Fahrfrumwerkin


----------



## TKoenig

best i have seen were in cozumel last winter. 

sailboat called the "sheet wrinkler"

and a 125' yacht called " ****s-n-giggs "


----------



## Bill Fisher

fart blossum


----------



## Night Stalker

Night Stalker
Sha Needa
HIGH Slime


----------



## nacho.business

Nacho Business (sold) new one will be "Nacho Dam Business"


----------



## joshzharris

Buddy has a 34' Baja named "Always Late, Never Last"


----------



## BoD

My boat- **** on the Cob
Duck boat- Ducks of Hazzard (YeeeHaa!)


----------



## hardtime

Bite me on our flats boat,kinda embarrasing when calling Tow Boat US. and asked for the boat name.


----------



## sweenyite

That Sinking Feeling


----------



## FishyChef

Saw this on a nice 30 foot Contender at a dock in Morgan City a few years ago. The most dreaded boat name of all! 

"WAS HIS!"


----------



## shooks

If I had a black SCB I would name it A SALT WEAPON


----------



## PHATROLL

Remember gawking at a classy sailboat making way from Kemah with 2 equally nice women in 80's "SEA *****"


----------



## PHATROLL

SORRY.... "SEA *ITCH"


----------



## rubberducky

My old boat was the rubberducky!!!! It was a 14ft flat bottom with a 20hp merc! My wife got it for me on my first fathers day and put rubberducky in big pink letters down both sides. Now the new boat is rubberducky2 yes in pink lol
James


----------



## fwoodwader

I always thought

"My Boat"

...would be a funny name.

People would ask the name of your boat and you'd respond, "My Boat" and I'm sure it would turn into an Abott and Costello routine, "I know its your boat, what is its name"..."My Boat"....


----------



## ReelAttitude

I named mine "Reel Attitude"


----------



## Aggie87

call ours "the pot licker" and "The hardhead King"


----------



## BMR

'Turd Rustler'.. that's what my dad calls trash fish.


----------



## ComeFrom?

[email protected]
Lazy Buoy
M.T. Pockets
Sea Sun Ticket
It's A-Morey
Liquid Assets
Deep Bend
Seas The Bay
Recovery Room
Luna Sea
1 Toy 2 Many
Second Best Toy
Berth Control
In Too Deep
Divorce Pending
Crab Scratcher
1:30 Today
JiSuHo (Jump in, Shut up, Hold on)
Naut Bad
Laguna Daze
Zydeco Zorro
Topwater Time
Karen's Money
Jurassic Ark
Juan Motime
Two-Foot Profit Margin
Buzz Cut Bottom
Baffin Banana
Spoon and P**n


----------



## SpeckSlayer

No Mas Dinero


----------



## huntfish2011

"Broken Chu-Doc"


----------



## egret

My first boat was named....

Salt-e-Nuts


----------



## fishNwithfish

1St boat was u.s.s minnow and the 2nd was u.s.s guppie. Think the new one will be 1 mans dream or viewer discretion is advised.


----------



## pg542

"Hold My Calls" and an old KIWI friend name his cruiser " Silk Panties"


----------



## workorfish

*Mine*

"Thorazine" - because without her, I'd probaby be on the real thing (no pun intended on real thing).


----------



## DoktorBakLash

My first boat was named Liars Platform, second boat was named Kids Tuition, my current boat's name Carolina Princess.


----------



## Don Smith

My Contender is the "Floatin Doc"


----------



## fishingmanreggie

I met a guy whose boat was "the master baiter".


----------



## Stumpgrinder

Some I've seen around Galveston over the years that I thought were good

Marlin Darlin
Abra Cadabra 
Bones + Stones - owned by a urologist and a orthopedic doc


----------



## cgmorgan06

Probably going to name my 25 ft Ranger "Ya Caught Me"

"S.S. Tuna Retriever" was another one I thought about


----------



## boltmaster

"cat lover" got a new baby cat that's my second cat hull and 6 four legged cats at home guess it fits


---
- Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## redfisher73

here is a cool one i saw at last years extreme redfish series in Freeport "The Rod Father".. mind you, it was a huge offshore boat.... Sweet!!!!!


----------



## OCD

*Boat Names*

"Laguna Bum"
"Screamin Seamen"
"Playin Thru"


----------



## BMR

Naming my new boat- 'Croaker Soaker'


----------



## Auer Power

I named my flat bottom "Flat Bottom Gurl" 
Could also have went with "Flatulence" or "Flatulation"


----------



## smokey4

*marlin darlin*

Marlin Darlin


----------



## SeaJay33

Saw this one at GYB. Must be live-aboards.

NOMOGRASTOMO.


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard

"She Likes It Rough", saw it on a big wine and cheese boat in Galveston. I want to name my boat "Salty Seamen".


----------



## likes2fish

I've seen a "Master Baiter" in Surfside.


----------



## Rick Kersey

On a Flats skiff.


----------



## Number_Five

From what I've seen lately it's never too late to resurrect a thread.

In honor of my Step Grandfather and very good friend who recently passed away I wanted to share the names of 2 of his boats:

1. His Pontoon boat that had more drink holders than coast guard capacity - "Cirrhosis of the River"

2. 28.5 foot ProKat - "Fat Cat" he was 6'3" about 260lbs

And for my boat, I was thinking "Hullistic Medicine" 

Rest in peace Howard....you will be missed!

Five


----------



## LosingNemo

My next boat will be "Bobby Loves Velvet". Its an inside joke thing and I really dont know who Bobby even is.


----------



## greenhornet

I always meant to get some decals for an old boat I used to have and slap "Barely Legal" on her but never got around to it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

My poling skiff will be "Pole Dancer" when she is done in a few months.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## xxxxxxxxxGaftopXpress

who has truck nuts on their trailer or boats? because that would just seal the deal


----------



## RedEye0311

My boat is called "Pissin The Day Away", of course my wife came up with the name.


----------



## Cam1127

"Choking on my Johnson"


----------



## NWcurlew

I'm surprised with all the "New Money" in around south texas you don't see more "Royalty Checks" floating around out there


----------



## OnedayScratch

Eventually, I'll have the name sake ONE DAY $CRATCH, due to it'll take me a few years to save enough dollah bills to buy the thing....one day...


----------



## Njp

W


----------



## WildCard07

Our old Shrimp boat: SS Never Sails
Second Shrimp boat: Bubba Gump
Old Mako: Pot-Luck
Old Century: Strike-One
Current boat Parker: Wild Card

A few others I have known or seen over the years:
****-Shooter (a friend's old Mako)
Texas Woody (A Sportfisher in Kemah with a Teak Transom)
D's Nuts-Chasin' Tail (a friend's bay boat)
Nautical Nut
GIG'EM--(What I'll name my flounder boat if/when I get one)
No Plan (A friend's smaller boat)
The Plan (Same friend, much bigger boat)
Thunder
Knot-Limited


----------



## T.C.

Mine is: No Tan Lines


----------



## trapper67

Our is WEIGHT N SEA


----------



## jampen

CROTCH-n-WATER


----------



## matterboy123

Buzz Off - guys name is Buzz
Reel Charity
Reel Knotty
Bayou Buster


----------



## dparkerh

Trout Green
Divorce Papers
Skinny Lady


----------



## geovex

Aquadisiac
Pimpin Ho's
In Flatuated
Mudder Ducker--on a hunting rig


----------



## PELAGICDAWG

Full of seamen


----------



## gman1772

Mine's called "Christine". No it's not a ex-GF name. It's just like the car in the movie Christine. The Stephen King one. Oh ****, she heard me talking about her. It's ok baby. No, my wife will never get to ride on you again. No, please don't beach me on a oyster reef again. Please don't try to run over the hot chick in the thong bikini again. I love you I promise............Serious I do believe the boat is possessed. Someday I'll do a thread on all the odd **** that has happened since I bought the boat in August.


----------



## shooks

This will be on my next boat.
FAST?OH HE!! YES.


----------



## AguaMala

My boat Is the "Agua Mala"
Coworker had a Majek extreme "El Cochino"
Seen one in Aransas pass called "Deep n wet"


----------



## 1ofthesedays

Mine is "One of these days..." Thats what I was always told by the wifey when I mentioned i wanted to buy a boat!


----------



## FirstCast

"Her Money"


----------



## bubbas kenner

2 lil.


----------



## peckerwood

Jerry-Rigged.I know it's a members user name,but I've been teased about being a rigger for years,so it got stuck on my Skeeter.My name is Jerry and I'm a mechanic.At least a 1/2 arse mechanic.


----------



## funbunchfishin

My brother-in-law had a ski boat named "No Fat Chicks". I have been thinking about naming my boat "Days Off" so when I'm at work I'll be on "Days Off".


----------



## gigem87




----------



## JShupe

I'm in the staffing business my first boat was "personnel problem" and my second boat was "temp" orarily Insane... The second was a 35ft cafe racer it was a honest name and back in those days I was border line nuts.


----------



## SeaJay33

Saw *NOMOGRASSTOMO* on a big cabin cruiser They must be live-aboards.

The owners of *NOMOSNO* must have relocated from up north.

All-time favorite name is *DUNLUKIN*.


----------



## liketofish

my boat was not very big the name is "It'll Do".


----------



## BrushyHillGuide

How about "Reel Potlicker" lol!


----------



## boltmaster

"catlover" is my current boat. "broken foot" was my first and "dances with reds" was my other one . The current name is because I am fond of cats and cat hulls. The broken foot was because I crushed my foot a week after I picked it up and spent 6 months on crutches in a cast looking at it sit in my driveway. Dances with reds was a name one of my buddies gave me when I hooked into a solid red and lost my footing on the deck i did a quick step trying to keep from falling overboard.


----------



## Matagorda Mako

Empty Pockets is the name of my Mako.

Mike


----------



## D'sBaystealth

I have been reading the list of name on this forum and they are all good. 
A few that I have seen but no mentioned is: Yes! and Slapahoe.
I have been toying with the name of Dizzy Debby for my boat, and of course after my wife.


----------



## g2outfitter

Current name is Paralyzer. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Texas trout King

"Wet fart"


----------



## maniacbiker

Mine is "Maniac Medication"


----------



## oakforestmx

Nobody's Home


----------



## windjammer

Senior Moment?


----------



## jimc

Open wide


----------



## jimc

Water Hole # 3


----------



## revsigns

My buddies named my aluminum boat.. 

AlumiKnotty


----------



## speckcaster

Reely in Trouble
Reel Trouble
Reel Problem
Reel Issue


----------



## tensionondeck

"Money Grinder"

"Chicken Foot"


----------



## On The Hook

Aces Full said:


> DILLIGAF


I actually had someone pay me to put that on their boat on time.


----------



## tunacan

Mine is "Just a Jerk"


----------



## Hollywood1053

Mine is 'Plan B'....because I can't afford my Plan A.


----------



## Outrigger1146

How about:

Sofa King Cool
Rippin Lips 
Hookers Dream
Shoulda Leased It
Goin Deep
Tell Her Bye
My Affair 

There has been some good ones I really like Basura Blanco!


----------



## D'sBaystealth

lucky strike? 
what ya think


----------



## BullyARed

Naked Banana

O'Banana


----------



## Delesandwich

My ski boat was the "Panty dropper"


----------



## stingray stomper

For the wade fisherman "we knee deep".


----------



## BullyARed

RemoteWorking
Working from Home


----------



## neal_murph

My buddy is running a boat this summer called the "Bill Collector"


----------



## byte-me

I've seen this one before..... Byte-Me....


----------



## Ripin' Lips

saw this on a boat in the Northeast "The Cod Father"

my next boat will be the "gulls gone wild"


----------



## TXXpress

I'm out on a "Sales Call" today.


----------



## RollWave

"The Filthy Oar"


----------



## acoastalbender

RollWave said:


> "The Filthy Oar"


Dirty Oar...Knotty Oar...(Naughty Oar)...

.


----------



## Cool Blue Kid

as a practicing urologist my next off shore boat is still going with the blue theme too... "Blue Pill"


----------



## Brute

My buddy and I were laughing about my Dargel Scout the other day.... I'm thinking of getting SPLASH ZONE in big letter down the side.


----------



## bigdaddy67

how about this name that i am going to use on my boat. "kitty snatcher"


----------



## bayoubuddy

Skinny sippin


----------



## PortHoleDiver

Mine is "Ship Happens"


----------



## crabtrap

1st boat after owning only kayaks..
RoNoMo (Row no more) LOL


----------



## dparkerh

Gallo Grande


----------



## dparkerh

or if you run an X3 it should be: Gallo Piquito


----------



## Irby261

I seen a fishing boat down in the Lower Laguna Madre called "Mentiras" which is Spanish for "Lies"


----------



## On Time Too

A Radiologist friend named his 32 footer "Boner Vision"


----------



## railbird

My anesthesiologist buddy named his boat the ether bunny!


----------



## jloh

*No PAIN over a red circle with a line through it.*

I am a pain doctor.

How about: Bi Pole Er


----------



## Gizzmo

Puseidon
Reel screamer


----------



## Reel Madness

My first Bay boat was named "I am gonna miss her.." after the Brad Paisley fishing song.


----------



## Csafisher

Flounder pounder


----------



## mertz09

007 said:


> Shakened not Stirred!!


Thats a James Bond thing. The way he likes his martini.


----------



## chickenfoot

*funny Boat names*

My 24' Aqua Sport is called Werdafugrwi


----------



## easyrider25

My airboat was named Reel Shallow when I bought it. After Harvey I had to replace one rudder so now itâ€™s just called the Brown Turd but itâ€™s fast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS

i had 2 ,one a 16 ft flats boat & a 28 ft off shore at one time a few year's ago boat named yep ""Emptypockts" lol :rotfl:
stix


----------



## TheKodiak

Master-Baiter... but I ended up going with The Kodiak


----------



## Haynie21T

Best I ever have seen, back in the late 70’s early 80’s there was a huge coverted offshore supply boat made into a mother ship to piggy back a Sports Fisherman. They traveled all over the world in pursuit of billfish. For anybody that loves blue water you should read “The Madam and the Hooker by Capt. Skip Smith. Great book!

Mother Ship: Madam
Sports fisherman: Hooker
Boston Whaler: Trick
Sailing vessel: BJ


----------



## Aquillin87

“Overtime” because that’s what it takes to pay for my addiction


----------

